# I love those sweaters



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

I love all of the sweaters. I crochet sweaters too and make sleeves on mine.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Me too!  These are my designs.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still learning no sleeves yet. I'm almost done with my first one though. I will post pics when done but I will have to put it on a stuffed animal. Sara won't be big enough for a while yet.


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

i wish i cud learn!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

i'd love to be able to make sweaters. although they arent too expensive to buy. all the one's ive seen local are all bo boring. tillys got a blue jumper that's so dull but i took her out as a little pup n she just didnt stop shivering..bless her she's v. soft. keep up the good work :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I made a whole bunch of sweaters around a month ago, and I need to make some more! I just bought yarn last night, so hopefully I will feel inspired.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Me too!  These are my designs.


Oh I love your sweaters!! I made some too but don't have enough time with my paintings. Yours look awesome!! :hello1:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I wish I were crafty inclined.


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

Everyone here makes such beautiful things. I love seeing everything you all make. I would love to purchase some things from some of you in the near future. Do any of you sell your sweaters/clothes? Meechi is so tiny, I can't find anything small enough for him.  But he's only 8 weeks, so I am sure as he grows I will be able to find more things that will fit him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

waistfull said:


> sullysmum said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!  These are my designs.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's one of the ones I made for Bella


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Alisha! That is adorable lol I love that little hat on her! Toooo cute!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks I'm glad you like the hat  She'll wear anything but really hates hats.


----------

